# Dappled Light of Solar Eclipse



## jcdeboever (Aug 21, 2017)

@terri noticed it as well, today

XT2, XF55-200, Custom Acros Simulations

1. Concrete




2. Asphalt


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 21, 2017)

Okay ... go back and shoot the same concrete and the same asphalt at the same time tomorrow.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 21, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Okay ... go back and shoot the same concrete and the same asphalt at the same time tomorrow.


I can't, I'll be in a different State


----------



## Destin (Aug 21, 2017)

Was there a visual change in the look of the shadows during the eclipse?


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 21, 2017)

Destin said:


> Was there a visual change in the look of the shadows during the eclipse?


Yes. I first noticed it with my shadow. It wasn't sharp but looked more like CA around the edges. So then I looked at the trees and they were, well, like you see above. Like little crescent moon shadows.


----------

